# Splitting Bills In Hardship



## unreal (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,

I would like married ladies view on how they feel if your hubby needs a hand in with cash in paying off bills now and again when things get tough? I know some completely refuse it saying its not my job my job is to spend only and take care of the kids.


----------



## i.bellagardner (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure! As long as he will give me money to pay all the bills. I'll go shopping before or after I pay it.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

unreal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like married ladies view on how they feel if your hubby needs a hand in with cash in paying off bills now and again when things get tough? I know some completely refuse it saying its not my job my job is to spend only and take care of the kids.


LOL, do what?? And refuse what exactly?


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

My husband and I are in financial difficulties right now and I've been helping him for a couple of months.

It's in my bank account, but it's OUR money. He feels the same and has bailed me out many times.


----------



## anonygirl (Dec 7, 2011)

If my husband was financially responsible and disciplined enough to begin with, I'd help. But right now he owes me over $3000 for his half of the bills and he's continually falling behind. I'm not sure what to do. I want a legal amicable divorce so my $ I saved isn't half his and his debt isn't half mine. It's not fair and I'm not happy because of it.
I'm also bitter towards him for other things like being behind in filing taxes so we can't file married and together, which causes us to lose a lot of $ to the govt. He fails to understand and our relationship is in trouble.

If the $ problems are legit because the job isn't paying what it used to, or changed, etc., and everything else is good between the two of you, I would definitely help out. That's what you do as a couple, to make sure things work out.

Good luck.


----------



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

Currently, with me being laid off and only working part time, my husband's check takes care of utilities, half the rent, and gas for the car. I take care of groceries and half the rent as well. Sometimes his check comes up short so I do pitch in. I handle the budget though, so I have control over how this works with him being able to review things. I don't mind chipping in. I think us having a weekly/monthly spending allowance helps to make sure we can have something we can spend however we want and enjoy and not feel that any of our one checks is overwhelmed with bill paying.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

unreal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like married ladies view on how they feel if your hubby needs a hand in with cash in paying off bills now and again when things get tough? I know some completely refuse it saying its not my job my job is to spend only and take care of the kids.


Is this just a general question or is this a problem in your marriage?


I have always worked full time. We put our money in our joint account, pay bills, save jointly and spend what we agree on.

My husband has been out of work for a while so right now i'm the only bread winner. I am betting a bit tired of that. He needs to be productive and bring in his fair share.


----------

